# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фотоаппарат SONY CYBER- SHOT DSC-RX10

## Alena1975

Продаю фотоаппарат в идеальном состоянии. Полный комплект. Покупала в 2015 году. Есть чек из магазина. Из дома выносила раз 5 от силы. Все прекрасно выглядит и отлично работает. Продаю, так как очень жаль , что лежит без дела. 
В подарок к нему добротный чехол.

Фото скину по запросу в любой мессенджер. Сюда не могу загрузить с мобильного 

Цена 650 у.е. Разумный торг

По всем вопросам пишите в личные сообщения

----------

